# WTT 3T ARX Pro Stem 110mm



## SIX:am (Oct 13, 2007)

I've got a brand new take-off 3T ARX Pro Stem 110mm that I'd like to trade for a 90mm or 100mm. Email me if you guys are willing to trade. I'm located in Houston, Texas.

[email protected]

Thanks.


----------

